

Ask HN: What are different paths I can choose in journey of web applications? - aryamaan

I have limited experience of backend programming, mainly in java. These days I am exciting to try something which is a complete application in itself. Among plethora options available, I am deciding to go further with web applications.<p>Now comes the question to Dear HNs, what are the different technologies&#x2F;path one can take to make web applications. I explored a bit and came to know about different technologies which can be used for this: JS Frameworks like Angular and Node.js (pardon my naivety if they are not really the frameworks), RoR, Go and others.<p>What are other options and what&#x27;s your take on them in terms of developer friendliness, documentations, learning curve etc.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tboyd47
In my view you've named all the relevant options in this space. There is no
shortage of frameworks to choose from even within a single language, but the
huge variety and ever-increasing number of back-end tools disguises the fact
that what web servers do is mostly just querying a database and rendering the
output in HTML using some kind of templating system.

Just pick one and go with it. They all do practically the same thing. If you
want to become a web development expert, learn one framework at an expert
level instead of knowing the "pros and cons" of several.

